# Digital TV in Ireland



## galwayreader (18 Dec 2008)

When digital tv comes in for everyone will regular tvs have to be altered in any way or will they receive a signal? When is this due to come in does anyone know?


----------



## eggerb (18 Dec 2008)

Some newer TVs will have a digital tuner that will work. Otherwise ..................

From: [broken link removed] (a Dept of Communications, Energy & Natural Resources website) 

*How will DTT be received?*

DTT will be received through an aerial and passed through a decoder - a set-top box, or integrated receiving device, that will decode the signal received for display on a TV screen. A set top box will convert the incoming digital signal to analogue so that it can be displayed on a conventional television. DTT does not require a satellite dish or cable connection.


----------



## Towger (19 Dec 2008)

eggerb said:


> Some newer TVs will have a digital tuner that will work. Otherwise ..................


 
No they wont. Our system (for once they did the right thing!) is 'next generation' MPEG4 which allows High Definition etc. The current crop of digital TVs have MPEG2 decoders,  except for some top end Sonys. You can even try at the moment if you are near the 3rock, you will get the sound but no picture.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Dec 2008)

I assume you can just get a set top box for any TV. Thus it doesn't matter whats on the TV once it has a connection for the set top box.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055420793


----------

